# Fulfilling?



## Zee (14 Oct 2005)

Hey, I've read quite a bit of the threads but there is far too much for me to sift through so I apologize for any repeated questions...

What I really want to know as an RMC applicant is from those attending the school. Is it really a fulfilling experience? Do you believe a civilian university could better cater to academic needs? Out of all you've experienced, what is the worst/best thing about the school?

Thanks

P.S. Where could I find published academic or otherwise statistics from RMC? I've searched the school's site without much luck.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Oct 2005)

I know that there is "far too much for" you "to sift through", but if you intend on getting into any university, you will have to do just that in order to research any subject that you have to write a paper on.  You might as well get used to it now.  I am sure that if you have a creative and inquisitive mind, you will be able to use the correct terminology to find what you want by using the Search Function at the top of every page.  I am also sure that many of the Posters here can be of great assistance to you when you have narrowed down your search and can ask specific questions that have not been asked before, or put into a new slant.  

I am sure that the majority of replies from RMC Grads will inform you that it is a very fulfilling experience.  High academic requirements and standards will be mentioned, as with any university, but also mentioned will be the military discipline and training that is included in the daily regime.


----------



## 23007 (14 Oct 2005)

To go into detail on every experience offered at RMC would make this post WAY too long to read. All I can say is that its hell going through it but once the fours years are over and your at your unit, being a ring knocker makes a world of difference. First year has its ups and downs but once you get to fourth year you'll have the time of your life. I didn't regret a thing. I almost went to a Civi Universtiy (Carleton) instead of RMC but I had a friend who went there and based on her experiences I am SO glad I went to RMC. There is no other way to explain the satisfaction and fulfillment of walking through the Arch after your commissioning parade other than actually doing it.


----------

